# K9 Kondo ?



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone here use any of the dog house that are made by this company? http://www.k-9kondo.com

If so, what are your opinions on them?


I have been using "Ruff" houses for about 2 1/2 years and have had 3 destroyed in that time period. I am considering getting the Circle Den or the original K9 Kondo. Any suggestions?


Cray


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

My friend has 4 Condos, the barrel kind. He's had them for about 3 years and 2 of his dogs are chewers. They work pretty good. Even the black mutt will go inside them...

FOM


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Lainee.

I am considering the barrel kind and the circle den. The circle has insulation...don't know that it would be a benefit over the barrels in the milder winters we have here. I like the platform that they have on the barrel type too.


Cray


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

We would throw straw into the barrels in the winter, the dogs seemed to stay warm enough. We also used plastic barrels rather than metal ones because the metal gets too hot in the summer.

FOM


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

*Kondo*

I have the regular Kondo and the dog loves it. Easy to assemble and stays cleen. In the summer he's on top and winter he's inside. Has insulation also. The only thing I had to modify is the latch to keep the roof on. It is at eye level on the outside of the Kondo. The Kondo is inside the kennel and there is enough room for him to squeeze between the kennel fence and the Kondo. Maybe dangerous, maybe not but I took it off. The one I have you can pay 20 bucks and get it partially assembled. It's worth it.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey Cray,

I use the barrels. The dogs really love them.

BUT I didn't spend that much on them.

I did buy some food grade plastic 55 gal barrels from my feed store. Took a jigsaw to the end of them and cut off 2/3 of the end with a small lip to keep the straw I put in them from spilling out.

Then I built a small stand for them to set in. Drilled two holes in the bottom so that if for any reason the dogs get a bunch of water in them they drain. Also the stands are high enough so I can hose under them when I clean kennels.

When it is all said and done I have abut $15 per doghouse. 

WRL


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

sure you can find the blue barrels here in kentucky since you see em everywhere housing the states finest fightin' roosters. :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ashes said:


> sure you can find the blue barrels here in kentucky since you see em everywhere housing the states finest fightin' roosters. :lol:




HEHEhehehehehehe, just up the road Derek!


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Hey Cray,
> 
> I use the barrels. The dogs really love them.
> 
> ...




Lee, 

Do you have problems with anyone chewing the houses/barrels? I've seen people use them like you described and see them get flattened by dogs laying on them, I've also seen a few people chain them to the fence about 2 ft off the concrete. 

I was looking at these because they are guaranteed to be chew proof.

Thanks
Cray


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

These barrels are not likely to be flattened by the dogs....MAYBE an elephant stepping on them. I would bet they are close to an inch thick.

Yeah a couple dogs chew on them but it would take them 100 years to destroy them. 

The barrels I use are black. Maybe they are thicker than the blue ones.

WRL


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Cray said:


> Does anyone here use any of the dog house that are made by this company? http://www.k-9kondo.com
> 
> If so, what are your opinions on them?
> 
> ...


Cray, a friend and I have about 8 Circle Dens between us. They have worked well in the year we have had them. Dogs can't seem to damage them, they're easy to clean, cool in the summer, and warm in the winter. Gee, I sound like an advertisement but other than an 1 1/2 hour assembly, they are great.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Cray,

I have 2 dog dens and a friend, that is a trainer, has 8. He has used them for 6 years on multiple dogs. The only thing that they have been able to chew is the insulation on the back vent. It has a grate (inside) and a sliding metal cover(outside) and it is your option to cut the insulation out to make the vent functional. If you opt not to some dogs will chew out the part that you can remove, otherwise they work pretty much as advertised.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I've been using the barrel style for 2 years now. Work great, the only chewing is to the wood top, but thats an option anyway.


----------



## bigjimthunder (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm with lee - make your own, or order the door and buy your own barrel. My dad did that, he really likes the door. my dog sleeps in the house most of the time, so I didn't worry about the door in the winter. Never moves from 43' here anyway.

I cut a square hole 14" by 20" in the center, on the bottom of the barrel. Then I can unscrew the filler caps and get a little (not much) air flow in the summer.

bolted on a pressure treated frame, good to go. 

My barrel had sprite in it. I reccomend against the grape soda and Dr. Pepper ones - had a pointer smell like shasta for months. I've got one that had Ethanol in it on the way too. Gonna use that at the duck compound.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ashes said:


> sure you can find the blue barrels here in kentucky since you see em everywhere housing the states finest fightin' roosters. :lol:



Derek,

I talked to someone I know that has these fine animals and they are going to try and get me a few. I also picked up 3 of them at the recycling center today.


Cray


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

BigJimThunder said:


> I'm with lee - make your own, or order the door and buy your own barrel.


Yeah, I planned on doing this, the extra shipping and price just for the barrel is not worth it. I am thinking about ordering one kit just to see if I like it or not. I can always order more if I do.




BigJimThunder said:


> I cut a square hole 14" by 20" in the center, on the bottom of the barrel.


That'd be a rectangle, not a square  hehehehe




BigJimThunder said:


> bolted on a pressure treated frame, good to go.


Would you happen to have pics of your frame or could you describe in detail what you did? I was considering doing something similar and would like some ideas. Was also considering wiring/chaining it to the fence to get it off the ground.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Buy the kit, its not that much more. The door screws right to the barrel, no need for a frame. It also comes with vent covers and legs. THe venting is very important in summer AND winter. 
It's very easy to put together, you get your own barrels so you don't have to pay for shipping them.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with buying the kit. Makes a great dog house!


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am probably going to order a kit next week. I have 3 barrels outside that had "food Oil" in them and they are soaking in "DAWN" I heard it takes grease out of your way 


Cray


----------



## Patrick S (Oct 1, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how the vents are set up on the barrels?? I've made a dog house out of the barrles and am wanting to know what type of proper ventilation is needed??

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Patrick S (Oct 1, 2003)

Bump


----------

